# Per km speed question



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I think to many trail riders, 5km/hr is an acceptable speed. CTRs have lower speeds than endurance rides. 
As you mention, 8km/hr is the bare minimum in order to complete a 40k endurance ride in time.

Some horses will be unable to maintain a decent speed over miles, most often mentally. You simply can't make a horse trot for miles if they don't have the mental drive. 

That being said, horses can build on their physical and mental endurance, and learn that they can go farther and faster than they think. A quarter mile of brisk trotting and cantering can be added onto, until the horse can go a mile or two at a time.

Some horses won't train fast on their own, but are motivated when out with other horses. I used to have a horse I couldn't condition well without another horse along. When I couldn't find a partner I would lead her out several miles at a trot, then get on and ride faster home. She conditioned well heading home.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

5kph roughly is 3mph - that's under the average walking speed on flat terrain for a draft. I'd say it reflects terrain and keeps riders moving along at a pace that doesn't allow for stopping along the way (not meaning check points). That is also an average as there may be points you move slower and faster depending on the trail.

Each horse will have its preferred speed. Each horse will have a speed it can move at with encouragement and conditioning and yes, each horse will have a top speed that without serious motivation it averages.


----------



## Lee-Ann (4 mo ago)

gottatrot said:


> I think to many trail riders, 5km/hr is an acceptable speed. CTRs have lower speeds than endurance rides.
> As you mention, 8km/hr is the bare minimum in order to complete a 40k endurance ride in time.
> 
> Some horses will be unable to maintain a decent speed over miles, most often mentally. You simply can't make a horse trot for miles if they don't have the mental drive.
> ...


Thank you. So her speed isn't too bad then and I can work on her fitness (and mine). Where I will need help is knowing if mentally she's happy with going out on trails/CTR. She's going on 15 and I've only had her 18 months so I'm hoping for at least a few years more riding her.


----------



## Lee-Ann (4 mo ago)

QtrBel said:


> 5kph roughly is 3mph - that's under the average walking speed on flat terrain for a draft. I'd say it reflects terrain and keeps riders moving along at a pace that doesn't allow for stopping along the way (not meaning check points). That is also an average as there may be points you move slower and faster depending on the trail.
> 
> Each horse will have its preferred speed. Each horse will have a speed it can move at with encouragement and conditioning and yes, each horse will have a top speed that without serious motivation it averages.


This is a picture of my Bella. Do you think with more exercise she'll be able to reach between 6/8km per hour? I'm no fierce competitor but I'd like to do well in my division and first prize would just be to finish at the minimum speed 😁


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

5 km/h is a respectable walking speed for trail riding (hacking?) in moderate terrain, where I do most of my riding. The gaited horses will do between 7-8 km/h around here, and endurance riders tell me they do between 10-11 km/h.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Lee-Ann said:


> This is a picture of my Bella. Do you think with more exercise she'll be able to reach between 6/8km per hour? I'm no fierce competitor but I'd like to do well in my division and first prize would just be to finish at the minimum speed 😁
> View attachment 1137430


If she's a horse that likes to move out when asked then once conditioned I don't see why not. Sustaining a higher rate over a longer period will be determined by her fitness and want to go. I know an Arab x draft that could go all day at that speed and want to 1) keep going and 2) go faster. It really just depends.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

For our region’s endurance events (hilly, rather humid) the target is 5mph/8kmh to complete on time. So, an intro ride (15 miles/24km) would take us 3 hours max for an on time finish. That’s mostly trotting and walking the steeper down hills, with some short stretches of cantering.

A 5km/3mph pace is pretty slow unless you are doing really steep hills most of the way.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Rio's trot is 8 mph or about 14 Kmph His walk is 4 mph or about 7 Kmph
40 km is only 24 miles and an easy 3 hour jog.
Long down hill trots are easy on the horse
Big hills we tailed up
Each person grabs the tail of the horse in front of them and you walk


----------

